# I need advice!



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay so this might be a little long and I hope everyone can understand what I am trying to say lol.

I recently moved my 2 horses to this nice quiet beautiful barn. There was only one other boarder beside my friend and I. Together my friend and I have three horses that share a feild. The other boarder has six horses. Her horses are divided up into three of the fields.

Well recently we got a new boarder she has one horse and there is another boarder that was previously at the farm but she left. Well now she is coming back with two of her horses. Now the barn owner is telling me that I have to share a feild with other boarders and move my stalls over and change everything around. Now the barn only does rough board so it is impossible to share fields because everyone feeds their horses at different times...and quite honestly I can't afford to be feeding a horse that isn't mine. 

Plus there still is extra feilds for the 2 new horses moving in. So I tried explaining to the barn owner that this wouldnt work out because of the feeding schedules, and his answer was well feed them in the stalls. But I dont want my horses to be inside all day, when there is extra fields that the new horses go in.

Plus one of my horses can be aggressive towards people that he doesn't know. He ended up attacking a lady and giving her 4 stitches...so i really don't want people walking in the field with him and getting hurt.

So it just seems he doesn't understand what I am trying to say. Does anyone have a better way I can explain to him that sharing a field when you do rough board is somewhat impossible?? Especially when there is enough fields. Thanks


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I would ask your barn owner why he doesn't want to use the extra fields, and see if you can make your point by bringing attention to the surplus pastures. If this doesn't work, and oyu don't want to move your horses, than you might have to work out a plan with the new boarders. I had an entire 80 acre farm to myself and my two horses a few years ago, but a few months before I moved my guys to my property, two new boarders moved in and we had to share pasture space. On 80 acres, you wouldn't think it would be a problem, but it was because of the feeding schedules. So, what we did is we ended up working out a feeding schedule so everyone would feed on different days. We were all using the same type of hay, so we'd feed an equal amount of each person's feed at each feeding. I don't know if that would work for you, but you could try something like that.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Not to sound mean, but your horse shouldn't be aggressive towards people to the extent that he can't be handled by other people on a regular basis. I would ask a boarder to leave if that were the case. 

Again, I don't want to sound mean and I do want to offer you a bit of helpful advice. I would get a feed bag to feed your horse's with or encourage other boarder's to do so. It ensures all horses get the grain they are supposed to eat and none of the other horses can get to it.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Not to sound mean, but your horse shouldn't be aggressive towards people to the extent that he can't be handled by other people on a regular basis. I would ask a boarder to leave if that were the case.
> 
> Again, I don't want to sound mean and I do want to offer you a bit of helpful advice. I would get a feed bag to feed your horse's with or encourage other boarder's to do so. It ensures all horses get the grain they are supposed to eat and none of the other horses can get to it.


Yea I know but that is why I do rough board so no one else would be handling him.

And if i do have to end up sharing a field a feed bag could be a great idea!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Feed bags can be dangerous if the horse trys to drink. They can possibly drown if the water dosent filter out fast enough.


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Feed bags can be dangerous if the horse trys to drink. They can possibly drown if the water dosent filter out fast enough.


oo wow yea your right..in that case..NOT a good idea...plus it still doesnt solve the problem of feeding the hay...put the first person who gave the suggestion of working out a feeding schedule with other boarders is prob the best solution to my problem.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think the BO had a good solution of feeding your horse in the stall. How long does it take your horse to eat? Mine eat their grain in about 10 minutes. A pat of hay will take them maybe up to 30 minutes. I usually have to feed grain in the stall or the pasture boss gets more feed... but hay is usually managed well in the field with the other horses all getting their own piles. Talk with the new boarder about the feeding schedule and see what they think.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the problem is on both of your parts.

-If you don't want to feed other horses, then you should feed in a stall. 
-Your BO should consider that you were at the barn first, and try to compromise with you. 
-You need to teach your horse some respect so that he can be handled by other people, and then maybe your BO would be willing to turn your horse in and out for you in the morning, and you can do it at night....or something like that.
-If your BO has extra fields, he should try and space all of the horses out, because over grazing will end up killing the grass and the grass quality.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Feed bags are not dangerous!!! What kind of feed bags are you using? I have a few different ones that I use.. 1 is completely mesh so no drowning there. However those suck for any type of supplement that isn't a pellet. The second one is a canvas material with a suede center piece with holes in it (The most popular version).. My favorite one is a parachute material with a mesh center piece and a plastic bottom. It still works for supplements and its the easiest to clean.

No drowning risk at all... as they can drink with them on. The canvas bags will hold a little water but it leaks out and its still not enough to drown anyone. The canvas bags can be harder to clean. 

Not that they should be left on for more than 10 minutes but even if they got caught on something they bring really easy and they are equally easy to repair.

I can't say enough good things about feed bags. I had a horse with really bad parrot mouth and it helped cut down on waste and helped him gain weigh. Yes they can still tilt their head back and grain can fall out but its still minimal. It can also help with head shyness if you do it right. I have 17 horses in a pasture and I feed them once a day.. it takes me no more than 20 minutes to feed them all. It would be impossible to quietly and safely feed them all at once. To me its the best horse invention ever next to the shampoo foamers.. lol


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry I just had to laugh at that.... I can't possibly see a horse drowning! If for some reason a horse owner confused a collapsible water bucket with a feed bag and actually managed to fit one over their horse's head what is a horse's first instinct when it comes to water in their face? They tilt their head back and the water would run out. Yes the may get some water in their nose but they will blow it out.. lol


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Try putting them in the stables ONLY when they need to be fed ?


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Sorry I just had to laugh at that.... I can't possibly see a horse drowning! If for some reason a horse owner confused a collapsible water bucket with a feed bag and actually managed to fit one over their horse's head what is a horse's first instinct when it comes to water in their face? They tilt their head back and the water would run out. Yes the may get some water in their nose but they will blow it out.. lol



I don't know, but my motto is 'Rather safe than sorry!'
I wouldn't risk it


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Kashmere said:


> I don't know, but my motto is 'Rather safe than sorry!'
> I wouldn't risk it


 
I am with Starline.

We've used feed bags for MANY years. There is no way on God's green earth the horse will drown if they try to drink.


----------

